# Fish Conference



## Cool Fish (Jul 3, 2010)

For those not aware, I thought I'd post the following fish conference hosted by the good folks in Singapore and Malaysia:

Dear Gerard,
It gives me great pleasure to invite you to the (Aquarama 2011), to be held in (Suntec Singapore International Convention) from (25th to 29th May, 2011). For the convenience of everybody the timings have been fixed from (10.00a.m to 6.00p.m).

This exhibition aims to offers boundless business opportunities to its targeted market segments. Industry players from all over the world choose Aquarama as their definitive meeting place and channel for growing their businesses whether it is for sourcing new products, setting new industry standards or simply learning of the latest technology and industry developments.

We look forward to seeing you at our booth No.1040. You will be meeting with our alliance partners who are supplying fresh water tropical fish (Discus, Arowana, Stingray, and 1200++ species of Tropical Fish), marine fish (Especially Red Sea), aquatic plants, aquarium accessories, reptiles, and packing material for fish transport.

Hope you will avail this golden opportunity.

Sincerely,
Branson
Aquarium Fish Exporter / Beau-Fish Worldwide Sdn Bhd
(A Partner of Aquarium Alliance group)
Your One-Stop Aquarium Supplies Partner

Beau-Fish Worldwide Sdn Bhd / Aquarium Fish Exporter / Aquarium Alliance
90, Jalan Jambu Melaka 5,
Jinjang Selatan
52000 Kuala Lumpur
Malaysia

To unsubscribe or change subscriber options visit:
Subscribe/Unsubscribe/Change Options

Aquarium Alliance Product and Network.jpg
255K View Download

Reply Forward


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I got this email too... To bad there is no way I'll be in Malaysia by the end of the month if ever. Is anyone going to this????


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

my boss is heading to singapore for this. he goes every year its there!


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

I have never been, but they have one of the top Betta shows. Some of the Bettas shown are out of this world as some breeders unveil their newest developments there. I am excited to see what is brought this yr.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Top discus show
Also.
Maybe in two years from now I'll make it. It's only hosted every second year.


----------



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

I was going to go this year but home renos got in the way. 2013 for me maybe.

Cheers,
Vic


----------

